# Sticky  TSF App for Androids



## DonaldG

There are two ways of getting the Tech Support Forum (TSF) app on your Android machine

1) Visit the Google Play Store and search for 'Techsupportforum' in the Autoguide/Social sections and you will find the TSF App here.

Or... 

2) As per this thread


----------



## barillitos

very nice i must say great idea for the developer


----------



## TheGift73

Downloaded the app the other day. Great tool to check in on subscribed threads etc. Who wrote it by the way?


----------



## Go The Power

I am pretty sure Forum Runner:

Forum Runner - vBulletin / XenForo / phpBB Forum iPhone App


----------



## TheGift73

Yep, it was Forum Runner. Very worth £1.21 (I know there is a free version, but really liked this one)


----------



## wolfen1086

Hey thanks, I never knew it was an actual website.
You'd think I would as much time as I spend there on my phone.


----------



## bwsealirl

Awesome App well done guys.


----------



## brent.charlebois

My TSF app doesn't allow me to login.

These Smarts are very sensitive. They flick here and there.

How do I connect to the Google Play Store?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You need to make sure you have a Google Account connected to your device along with a stable internet connection.


----------



## Learn2day

Can't find app in play store. Why don't you plugin the forum to tapatalk?


----------



## wolfen1086

Try uninstalling the TSF app and reinstalling the TSF app if you have problems, I updated it on my phone and couldn't log in either, so that's what I did and now it works


----------



## Learn2day

wolfen1086 said:


> Try uninstalling the TSF app and reinstalling the TSF app if you have problems, I updated it on my phone and couldn't log in either, so that's what I did and now it works


I think Tapatalk plugin would be great. One app for all forums and working great. TSF app doesn't even have a reply option only quote. I don't get it..


----------



## wolfen1086

I don't know about tap talk haven't ever tried that yet


----------



## Learn2day

Tapatalk - Empowering Forum Junkies on-the-go

Believe me, once you try it, you won't need anything else! :grin:
And here's the link of Tapatalk HD beta for tablets.
Tapatalk HD for Android | Tapatalk Support


----------



## JonnyAlpha

Every time I access TSF via the web on my HTC DHD it sends me to the Google Play Store but can't find the TSF app.


----------



## JonnyAlpha

Sorry just tries again and searched for Techsupportforum and found it


----------



## wolfen1086

TSF 1.3.18 on my rooted Epic works just fine, at first I had an older version and updated it through Goodly play and it didn't work at all, so what I did is I uninstalled it and re downloaded it again fresh


----------



## keiraross21

What TSF app do can any buddy explain


----------



## Babbzzz

It's the app for the website. You can post questions, reply to threads, pretty much the same stuff you can do here.


----------



## martinsmith

Thanks for sharing the post..


----------

